# Led Zeppelin sells out



## Qwack (May 25, 2002)

Just saw the Cadillac commercial with the Led Zeppelin song--what's next? :roll:


----------



## Matt Jones (Mar 6, 2002)

Man, as much as I love Led Zep I have to say they sold out A Long Time Ago... Remember how Page did a "remake" of Kashmir with P.Diddy for the soundtrack of 'Godzilla'. :eyeroll: I saw them perform it on SNL and I just had to cringe through the entire song...if that's what you want to call the butchering of a once great song.

I heard they're doing a reunion tour with John Paul Jones back on bass (what was ever with the whole 'Page&Plant' thing anyway? :roll: ) and Dave Grohl on drums! I'm a huge Dave Grohl fan and I don't think they could have a better drummer fill in for Gonzo. I haven't been to a concert in a couple years but if this happens I'll definitely be picking up tickets.


----------



## MNhunter (Oct 20, 2002)

I am a huge Zep fan....Anyone see Led Zepplin unplugged a few years back? They where terrble, Plant is soo freegin whacked outta his skull right now its sick, Page still rips though :rock:

If they have a reunion Im sure they will pull the same stuff as the Stones did and make tickets astronomically priced, but I would prolly pay it.

They will NEVER live up to the days of Houses of the Holy :rock:

Oh yeah....Dave Grohl does kick severe ***!
Andy
:beer:


----------



## Qwack (May 25, 2002)

P. Diddy singing Kashmir ? uke: Glad I missed that one.


----------



## rap (Mar 26, 2002)

ya i've also seen those commercials. i'd have to say led zeppelin is my second favorite band behind stp.. at least zeppelin is nothing like kiss... i can't believe "p diddy" did kashmir, that ****** me off


----------



## Qwack (May 25, 2002)

Rap,

STP is very close to the top of my list too.


----------



## rap (Mar 26, 2002)

sounds like you have a good taste in music qwack. i'm actually wearing STP "No. 4" shirt right now. i'd have to say that is my favorite cd by them... u like pearl jam at all? i'll be heading to fargo in june to see them, haven't heard anything about any stp tour yet


----------



## gandergrinder (Mar 10, 2002)

Don't be fooled by Qwack he may pose as a youngster but he is an old man. :lol:


----------



## Qwack (May 25, 2002)

GG,

You are only as old as the women you feel. 
:beer:


----------



## gandergrinder (Mar 10, 2002)

I officially stand down, sir. :withstupid:


----------



## Matt Jones (Mar 6, 2002)

STP is another great band. Four is alright, but Purple is by far their best album IMO. Either way they still kick ***!


----------



## Qwack (May 25, 2002)

1. Purple
2. Core
3. Tiny Music
4. 4


----------



## bigblackfoot (Mar 12, 2003)

Personally i think that the led zep and cadillac commercial was awesome. You have a top of the line car with a top of the line band. not to bad if you ask me.

And by the way i heard something about a new Zeppelin dvd coming out. i know about "Song Remains the Same" but i heard of a new one just wondering if anybody has heard anything?


----------



## rap (Mar 26, 2002)

i also heard about that dvd and think it might already be out... i'll try to find out and get back to ya on that


----------



## rap (Mar 26, 2002)

i'd have to go with this:

1. No. 4
2. Tiny Music
3. Purple 
4. Core
5. Shangriladeeda

i could also change 2-5 depending what day you ask me tho


----------



## rap (Mar 26, 2002)

the new led zeppelin dvd is coming out May 27. it hasn't been named yet though. you can see it here
http://www.amazon.com/exec/obidos/tg/de ... ance&s=dvd


----------

